# Tube Frame Add-on Hydraulic Lift Kit Parts Breakdown



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

newer models diagram


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

newer models parts list


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

any one know how much pressure it puts out and weight capability of lifting


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I ran two units on my bolens 1000. One for blade lift and one for angle. With the down pressure on the blade it would lift the whole
tractor like nothing. If I got it stuck in the mud I would put a piece of wood under the blade and lift the front wheels out of the mud and back out.
Rodster


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The pressure would depend on the RPMs although I'm not sure what the stated pressure is supposed to be. Another thing to keep in mind, is that any system you find will be 30-40 years old. Wear and tear must be taken into consideration. 

As for weight, a good working unit will lift and hold any attachment. The heaviest are the flail mower, tiller, and snowcaster.

Use 30w non-detergent oil in warmer weather and 10w in winter. Check hoses for cracks. Even a weak system will soak tractor and operator.


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

is it a 30w motor oil or hydralic oil


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy49

They use 30W non-detergent motor oil, 10W in the winter.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's page 6-5 from the tube frame repair manual, posted on the first page of the bolens forum, showing the hydraulic lift.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=50719


----------

